# Shipping to U.S.?



## donkilluminati (Apr 21, 2009)

Guys, I'm wondering if I can track Canada Post shipping to United States? I'm talking about past customs and actually be able to tell if customers received it in the US. 

I want to sell on eBay, and I'm just curious if I can track packages or not. My friend in the states says that they are only able to track their packages up to the customs, and they never know if package arrived to Canadian destination or not.


----------



## George (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not sure about other services, but if you use Xpresspost-USA, you're able to track the package using the USPS website.


----------



## GregR (Apr 10, 2009)

*Shipping out*

I've resently shipped to US through Canada Post and I recieved updates and confirmed delivery to customer. Thought there was a time delay in the updating. Still much cheaper than other services.


https://www.networthiq.com/people/GregR


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Not an answer the OP is looking for but I just stumbled upon something that could save folks money when you order items from the States.

Howto: Ship and receive packages in Ogdensburg, NY

http://blog.quay.net/stuff/ogdensburg/


----------



## Retired at 31 (Apr 20, 2009)

Be gone with your keyword seo spamming!


----------



## Retired at 31 (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh and to the OP, Xpresspost usa can be tracked via usps.com, but save yourself the headache and ship with a non-government owned monopoly. UPS and fedex both offer very attractive discounts on volume to the states - making them cheaper, faster and so much easier to deal with....


----------

